# 36415 venipuncture



## adaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

Why would MCR not pay for 36415 when billed alone?


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 7, 2014)

What does the denial state.


----------



## adaniel (Feb 7, 2014)

DenialThe referring provider is not eligible to refer the service billed.Ref. provider not elig. to refer service


----------



## cathyford (Feb 7, 2014)

USE a QW modifier with it?


----------



## Fgarcia (May 16, 2014)

*36415*

what if the denial code is a CO16?


----------

